# Video of where Jeff & Sue got married



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Jeff and Sue spent much time at a park... at Pickerington Ponds. Jeff proposed to Sue here. Unknown to Sue, Jeff arranged for a minister to meet them at the covered bridge. Jeff & Sue were married at the spot where Jeff proposed to her.






Jeff & Suzy sitting in a tree.
K-I-S-S-I-N-G.
First comes love,
Then comes marriage,
Then comes Suzy pushing Benjy in a baby carriage!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Great video -- what a happy looking couple!:cheer2:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the nice video! Need another with Benjy! :smile2:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

WOW! what a great looking couple!and still newlyweds after almost 5 years! I think that Sue's wedding dress is very elegant and the groom doesn't look bad either! I had to laugh when I saw Sue in the driver's seat, taking control right off the bat - that's the way it works in our family too. :grin2:

I feel privileged that you chose to share your video with us, just beautiful. May you enjoy a happy marriage now and forever. The three of you are indeed fortunate to have each other. Blessed be.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a great video! 
Jeff: I think you're quite the romantic; Sue is very lucky to have you (and vice versa). Here's to a long and happy marriage.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for your heartwarming comments. We tell people we have been married for almost five years and they don't believe us. We were married two months after she retired.

Sue taught kindergarten for 30 years. After over 1,000 students, she has quite a local following. She was known for being firm, but nobody loved their students as much as Miss Weber did/does. People moved into her school district so she could teach their children.

You may have noticed she was holding yellow tulips in the video. That is because the first flowers I gave her were yellow tulips I had picked from my own garden. Regarding her dress, that is the style she had wanted all her life, but had never actually seen one already made and had considered making her own. But not too long before we were married, she found this. She was SO excited.

I took the basic design of a ring and changed it to fit our story. The engagement ring has one dark blue aquamarine, diamonds on the halo and blue sapphires on the shank. There are two bands with diamonds. The actual wedding band has a diamond chip at the side of the band to show which is the one she was married with.

I had started out looking for a blue sapphire because she was born in September. But I couldn't find one I wanted. So I switched to the aquamarine. The jeweler described it as "The color of the aquamarine is extremely rare. Dark blue, no green in it. It is a brilliant cut. Rated AAAAA. Untreated. Natural. People mistake it for a sapphire. Jewelers say what an exceptional cut it has."

The engagement ring has four colored sapphires built into the side of the shank to represent the four colors of our dream honeymoon spot. We dreamed about staying in a cabin by a clear blue mountain lake. The brown sapphire represents the cabin. The blue is the clear blue mountain lake. The white is the snow on the snow-crested mountains. And the green is the tall evergreen trees on the mountains.

We did spend our honeymoon in a log cabin, but by a babbling brook. The owner's cat tore a hole through the window screen and we woke up to find him in bed with us!

Jeff


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the video,very romantic! All the best for a long and happy life together.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Love your video!!! You both look so very happy! Such a perfect couple. That is quite a beautiful ring. So special because of it's meaning.  Benjy is so lucky to have you as parents!  Wishing you and Sue a long and beautiful marriage.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Heather Glen said:


> Love your video!!! You both look so very happy! Such a perfect couple. That is quite a beautiful ring. So special because of it's meaning.  Benjy is so lucky to have you as parents!  Wishing you and Sue a long and beautiful marriage.


Thanks! Sometimes we have to make extra effort. Marriage takes a lot of communication and expression, in lots of ways. :x Sue knows someone named Loraine. I said, "Did your Mom talk to Loraine today?" Sue said, "I don't know if it is going to rain today." :grin2:


----------

